# salmon fishing in Pulaski, NY 09-30



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I fished privately owned Douglaston Salmon Run which is two and a half miles at the lower end of the river. I decided to fish Flat which is closest to the parking lot because there were lots of salmon there and the bottom of the river was very slippery the the area was pretty crowded. 
I started fishing around 10:00 am and ended by 2:00 pm. My mission was accomplished to test Black Hole inshore Magic Eye and Hyper rod with salmon during four hour fishing.

DSR accept only 360 fishermen a day. The pass cost $45 a day, but it is worth.
parking lot of DSR


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Magic Eye P782S (length: 2.34 m)*

I also brought a heavier Magic Eye rod, but I decided to use lighter P782S after observing many fly fishermen use light fly rod for salmon without any problem.
I fought several king salmon in 20 - 25 lb range with the rod, but I couldn't land them. I didn't bring a landing net because the purpose of the trip is test the rod and I didn't want to keep them.

It was so much fun to fight big salmon with a soft and light rod.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Hyper BH713S-MH (length: 7'1" line rating: 8 - 16 lb)
*

the action of this Hyper rod is very similar to original GLoomis rod. It is very light and sensitive, stiff with fast action.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Fish on Kil!!! FISH ON!!


----------

